# The predecessor of the iPod mini...from 1954??



## nixgeek (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's an interesting article from Ars Technica about the iPod's design...specifically, the iPod mini.

Apparently history does repeat itself.  See below at what I mean.







Here's the BBC article that tells the whole story, and here's a site dedicated to the Regency TR-1 transistor radio.

Now if only I could find one of these babies to match my silver iPod mini....


----------



## Carlo (Sep 22, 2005)

I think its a co-incidence, because apple have been going crazy with colours for years.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes, but it's not so much the colors, but the design itself.  Remember that the iMac G4 looked a lot like those desklamps from days-of-old, similar to Luxo from Pixar.  All of those designs do seem to hark back to designs from many years ago.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 22, 2005)

I think these TR-1s could pose a real threat to the iPod's sales, though. From what I hear, this whole "transistor radio" thing is really catching on with the kids these days.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 22, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!  ::ha::


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 22, 2005)

the colours are Red, Green, Blue and Gray. They're hardly uncommon colours. Big fat coincidence.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank The Cheese said:
			
		

> the colours are Red, Green, Blue and Gray. They're hardly uncommon colours. Big fat coincidence.



_*AGAIN*_, it's not about the colors so much as it is the design.  Colors are coincidental.  Designs aren't necessarily that coincidental as colors.

I'm not suggesting that Apple would be in trouble...that's just plain stupid, deserving of having one's Mac taken away from them and handed a Gateway PC. 

I just though it was a great article and an interesting possibility.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 22, 2005)

but the design isn't even that similar. I mean, they're rectangle (ooOOooo, never would have thought of a rectangle), and they are controlled by a circular knob...like just about every stereo system on the planet. 

Seriously, if it weren't for the colour simularities, no one would have ever mentioned it.


----------



## gerbick (Sep 25, 2005)

You guys fail to see the similarity of this; however you see the similarities when other products happen to look like Mac products?

Can you say bias?


----------



## fryke (Sep 25, 2005)

Neither colour _nor_ design are very similar, I have to say. Sheesh. So much about nothing...


----------



## gerbick (Sep 25, 2005)

Isn't that what keeps this forum alive... much about nothing?

For reference though, I was talking about the "similarities" in the threads about that one AOpen miniature PC concept that looked like a Mac Mini... yet before it, the Nanode ITX - yet another concept, btw - had preceded the Mac Mini.  But the posts here were all up in arms about how the PC crowd was "biting the Apple style", yadda, yadda.

But you're right.  So much about nothing...


----------



## adambyte (Sep 25, 2005)

Ooh, you're right! The design IS similar! Between the wheel and the placement of the display, I think Apple's got a suit on their hands! 

Except not.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey, I just thought it was cute.  So what if they did or didn't.  Everything that was once old becomes new again....look at fashion.  Even music is the same.  So why not this?


----------



## gerbick (Sep 25, 2005)

It all goes in cycles.  I see the similarities... in a sorta "everything is moved about and simple geometric shape" type of similar meanner.

No harm done.  I actually thought it was quite funny... a 1954 reference.  That's classic.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Sep 25, 2005)

Skeletor: I beleive I am going to gag!

Seriously, shouldn't this be in "The Café" ? This is when news gets so slow that BBC is considered a good source of news.  ::sleepy::


----------



## fryke (Sep 26, 2005)

Erh... BBC _is_ a good source for news. This special case might not be a sign for that, though...


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2005)

ApeintheShell said:
			
		

> Skeletor: I beleive I am going to gag!
> 
> Seriously, shouldn't this be in "The Café" ? This is when news gets so slow that BBC is considered a good source of news.  ::sleepy::



I could have sworn that I already originally posted this in The Cafe, since it has nothing to do with anything else.  I could be wrong.....darned lack of sleep.


----------

